# bvi rental question



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

does anyone know what they charge for a hobie rebtal at bitter end?
rental car at anegada?
thanks


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know if they even have rental cars on Anegada. Everything is walking distance except the beaches, and the open taxis there aren't too bad at a couple of dollars per person (I've always paid through the restaurant, so cannot recall exactly what I ended up paying, but I think it is $5/pp). If you really want to rent a car while in the BVI it is best done on Tortola or Virgin Gorda. On VG I would recommend Speedy's and on Tortola I've usaully gotten a good deal with ITGO or some of the smaller companies. Make sure the brakes work and remember that while the steering while might be on the US side you drive on the left (i.e. British) side of the road.
I did pick up a rate sheet for non-guests but don't have it with me. I'll be back on the boat (and most likely in the North Sound) this weekend so could e-mail you the information or post it on this thread unless someone else posts first.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Hobie 14 at Bitter End was 60 a hour, November 07.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks guys


----------

